# camping on the beach?



## Spacegrrl

hey, sorry if this is in the wrong place. so I'm planning a quick trip up the coast, only 60 miles, but we're gonna walk or bike the whole way. so far the plan is to stop every time we reach a town, and camp out on the beach. now to me, this seems like a good idea, but I guess I kinda have a reputation for coming up with insanely stupid plans. is this a practical idea, or am I being dumb again? what problems could we run into?


----------



## CelticWanderer

Ive only done it once and i think the biggest problem we had was gettng a fire going and maintaining . We had some real high winds and that was just constantly giving the fire fuel and ate up our wood really fast. That and drift wood doesn't burn long at all.


----------



## Dameon

Most places, it's illegal to sleep on the beach. So the most likely problem you're going to have is being woken up by cops and given tickets.


----------



## Doobie_D

not to mention it sux waking up with sand in everything you own including bodily orifices.


----------



## shitbum

Yeah, cops are gonna be your biggest thing, unless you're on a private beach, you can't have a fire, no glass containers, no camping, no dogs. Ha, around where I am, they've made it illegal to smoke cigs, don't know if it pertains to you, but it sure as hell pissed me off knowing I could get a $5000 fine for smoking.

Your best bet would be to go a head and walk the beach and all, but when it comes time to bed down, head off the beach and ESPECIALLY the dunes, no town tolerates people on the dunes, they hate it, and understandaby so, they're what keeps the atlantic from swallowing up the town.


----------



## Spacegrrl

okay, this is gonna sound kind of ignorant, but what is this ticketing thing? and nah, I don't really smoke, so that won't be a problem. I dunno, it's gonna be tourist season, we could pretend to be dumb fucks from the city I guess. I swear most towns around here don't even have any cops anyway, just community support guys...


----------



## theitchtohitch

Depends on where you're at, as far as the law goes. And if it's only 60 miles, you should be able to bike that in a day, easily. So just sleep at your destination? And without knowing where you're at, it might be a bit cold, sleeping right on the water. It is a fun experience though, if you're warm enough and you're somewhere that the pigs aren't going to give you hell.


----------



## Spacegrrl

well the plan was just to take it easy, we're not in a big hurry to get anywhere. infact, we pretty much picked our destination at random cause we've never been there and it sounded cool. we're gonna start out in seaton, then follow the coastal trail through lyme regis, charmouth, west bay, burton bradstock, weymouth, ringstead bay, chesil beach, lulworth cove, to tyneham. heh, you guys have probably never heard of any of these places. apparently tyneham is this abandoned town that used to be used for military testing or some shit, so I figured we should check it out. I'm in south west england, so it should be pretty warm come summer.


----------



## Grasshopper

Can I come?! haha 

Good luck to you all... I hope it's a good time. I say go for it but keep evasion in good practice. Be weary..... of the MAN!!!
DOM DOM DOMMMMM

It really sucks that out there in the broad open the only thing we really have to worry about are our own species.


----------



## Spacegrrl

hehe, sure man. yeah, our own species, and the eels. I hate those fuckin' eels.


----------



## Grasshopper

Speaking of Eels.... Apparently, a Chinese man died because of his friends sticking an eel up his ass when he was drunk as a prank. 

The eel ate his way out. mmm


----------



## Spacegrrl

oh sweet zombie jesus that's fucked up. kinda makes your friends drawing a dick on your forehead when you're passed out seem like less of a big deal.


----------



## Dameon

Oooooh, you're in England. That changes things a lot. I have no idea what laws for beach camping are there. You might want to research that a bit.


----------



## Spacegrrl

unfortunately yep.  huh, sounds like it's legal unless you see a sign saying it isn't.


----------



## FigTree

i've spent alot of time sleeping out on new york beaches, and my only troubles were a cop told me i couldnt be on the public beach my first night, never had piggyproblems since, and oh dear skies the rain. a storm on the beach is infinitely more painful than a storm in the woods or city. but as long as you've got a good thick tarp to cover up with, you'll be quite comfortable. and waking up to sunrise on the beach is such a magnificent feeling, the water so calm and the gulls, and ah gosh i'm itching to get back out there now. thanks for the motivation, i do believe i'll head back to my favorite spot this weekend. your trip sounds like it's gonna be a really great time, talk to the wild, she'll teach you!!


----------



## nadaynadie

It is fantastic swimming in the ocean and sleeping on the beach, though I don't know the rules in the UK. Sand is so comfortable, and it's hypnotic to watch the waves at night. In California, believe it or not, you can still see a million stars in the sky...


----------



## FigTree

who cares about the rules? just don't get caught. anyway nature's where it's at for sure, it's where we belong. not in these boxes full of plastic.


----------



## outskirts

I've always thought it's pretty fucking absurd that you can lay around on the beach passed out all fucking "day" without
being harassed, but you can't do the same at night.


----------



## FigTree

for real, it's much more beautiful with stars instead of bros and fatfucks.


----------



## outskirts

FigTree said:


> for real, it's much more beautiful with stars instead of bros and fatfucks.


 
I'm in New Jersey, there's not much in the way of starry skies on our beaches! lol


----------



## RnJ

Camping out on the beach is super fun. Comfy and usually quite (except for the waves). If you do do this, go to the far end of the beach, where you're further from the "entrances." If there's bushes there, that'd be a good idea too. My favorite place to sleep unsheltered, other than a suburban park that never gets patrolled, is the the local beach or riverbank.


----------

